# Gender Identity Crisis!



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

My little foster minis, Jack and Jill went out of town for a few days last week to get their teeth cleaned. While staying with their hosts, they also got to go in for a professional groom. 

Apparently there was a labeling malfunction and Jill got Jack's tag and vice versa. So they gave Jack some dainty little bracelets and they gave Jill a manly little moustache!

Here they are before.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

And here they are after.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That's pretty funny!! You would think while grooming a dog you might notice if they had a penis on not. 

They're looking good even if they are a little opposite


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

I love the top third picture out of all of them. It couldn't be better. It looks like a studio shot. hoto: Beautiful dogs!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Idiots. Those are the stupid things that give groomers a bad name.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

So, should I cut the moustache? I have to admit, I do like the dainty bracelets.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

How on earth is that possible ?

I am not a groomer but have helped out with a few dogs and believe me it is not hard to see if they have male or female parts while grooming them


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I know, I know. You can even see Jack's equipment in the pictures! Probably they got to the groomers with their mislabeled collars and she only followed instructions! Most likely their groom was either donated or very inexpensive as these are fosters.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> How on earth is that possible ?
> 
> I am not a groomer but have helped out with a few dogs and believe me it is not hard to see if they have male or female parts while grooming them


I was just going to say the same thing. Didn't anyone notice the penis??? I am pretty sure the dogs don't care but holy cow!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

puppylove said:


> So, should I cut the moustache? I have to admit, I do like the dainty bracelets.


OMG - That is sort of funny but I am sure could really piss the wrong people off!! :scared: Yeah - I would just shave it off. I like the bracelets too - they are cute together.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

lol! They're both still very cute. Makes ya wonder though!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

They are cute. It is unreal that they made such a mistake though


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehe, too funny! They look very cute anyway! Will they be staying with you much longer do you think?


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

That is too funny. I would shave the mustache though. How cute that your fosters are like mini me's of your spoo.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Hehe, too funny! They look very cute anyway! Will they be staying with you much longer do you think?


I would like for them to be adopted together since they're so attached. It will probably take a little longer to find a good home that wants them both. But they are so trouble-free. They are house-trained, they don't chew, they're pretty quiet and they've done nothing destructive at my house. These are the easiest fosters I have ever had. They've been at my house for about a month now.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

When we had bonded adult dogs at the shelter that we wanted to be placed together, we'd remind prospective adopters that dogs are pack animals and two dogs who know and love each other can keep each other occupied and happy!  These two sound like dream dogs for someone!! Good luck on finding them a great forever home together!

ps. their haircuts are cute - if they were MY babies, I'd lose the mustache though :lol: I LOVE a clean poodle face! And just think of all the women who go through the pain and agony of waxing their own upper lips!! ound:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

The first time my daughter used a certain groomer - she gave bothe girls mustaches - when I saw them I was so amazed - she knew they were girls. lol I asked her to shave them off sicne I knew my daughter would not be happy lol


----------

